
Ask Cortana (CVE-2018-8140) - petethomas
https://securingtomorrow.mcafee.com/mcafee-labs/want-to-break-into-a-locked-windows-10-device-ask-cortana-cve-2018-8140/
======
euphoriax
any snippet for this kind of attack?

